# Do people explore crevases?



## Boilerblues (Jun 15, 2007)

This could very well be a stupid question, but do people explore crevases in glaciers? I know it's got to be a really dangerous thing to do, but from photos it seems they are also very beautiful. I was just curious if that was something that people did.


----------



## catwoman (Jun 22, 2009)

Yes. Check out the movie Amazing Caves.


----------

